
Show HN: Find nearby spots based on how crowded they might be - quasimoto
https://spotter.live
======
mtmail
User can search with Google Places and the website then adds the data (opening
times, phone number) from Google Places to its own database? That would be
against Google's terms of service [https://developers.google.com/places/web-
service/policies](https://developers.google.com/places/web-service/policies)
"you must not pre-fetch, cache, index, or store any Content except under the
limited conditions stated in the terms."

~~~
quasimoto
Hey! Thanks for the feedback! Yes, this is how it works, but it's not vital
for the site purpose, so if it is against their terms maybe i'll need to make
users input this data making it even more real, since it's not what the store
says, but what the people are seeing.

How would you go around this ?

------
rcar1046
Getting an error on the geolocation service in Google maps at the bottom and
everything appears to be in Uruguay. Not sure if Uruguay is the base for this.

Cool idea though. I'd actually use this, but for the inverse...to find where
people aren't.

~~~
quasimoto
Hey! Thanks for your feedback. I started building it to find the less crowded
places to get some work done or get some coffee fast haha. I'm building the
site from Uruguay right now, so most of the people trying it out are here.

Geolocation can fail if you are not allowing geolocation services for your
browser or operating system, or if you don't allow it on the site itself. When
geolocation fails, the site can't find the nearest places, but you can search
them and when you add a spot you can select from a (still growing) list of
cities.

